

Interview with Alan Kay [video] - cconroy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY-hBgYLJqc

======
morphle
A wonderful interview. Alan made me realize why I myself wasn't educated in
any real sense. Now that I am educated, mostly by him, our two startups and
research institute do the right Science and make the right technology (a
programming language, an operating system, a user interface, the manycore
hardware to run it on and a new internet based on new switch protocol
abstractions) and is becoming more successful because of Alan's teachings. I
recommend this interview as a starting point for your own education. If you
feel like combining such self-education with crazy hard work at our startups
implementing Alan's ideas please contact us to help you on your way. I also
recommend the two lectures by Alan on our startup home page
[http://www.morphle.org](http://www.morphle.org) . "Is it really complex or
did we just make it complicated?" has a demo of the new languages and
operating system we implement at Morphle and MetaMorph research.

------
borplk
I hardly understood a single thing they talked about.

~~~
Nemcue
As he does in the preface of the video, before you watch the interview I would
recommend reading up on who Alan Kay is, his work, and the places he has
worked (e.g. Xerox PARC).

------
random778
This video is private. Sorry about that.

alt link?

